# My Buggy Photos



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, new to the forums and thought I'd share some of my pictures on here. My favourite type of photography, especially over the summer, is macro - focussing mainly on insects. It's amazing some of the details you don't see with the naked eye, and how many weird creatures go unnoticed by most people. Here's a few of my favourites, and this is my Flickr page if you like them and want to see some more - http://www.flickr.com/photos/adampalmer91/


Dragonfly Portrait 2 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Dragonfly 3 by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Hoverfly on Anther by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Damselfly on Grass Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Hover Profile Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Wasp Beetle Macro Crop by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Digger Wasp by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Peeking Jumper by AdamP 91, on Flickr


Green Bee Macro by AdamP 91, on Flickr


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Superb shots


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great photos :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

wow awesome shots there bud


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

great detail, and clarity


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Fantastic shots.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Unreal.


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone, glad you like them! Unfortunately this awful weather has pretty much driven off all the insects again for another year now


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Great pics,i like to do macro swell but can't seem to get it right,could you tell me what camera,lens and settings you used,i have a Canon 550d and a 90mm macro lens and would love to get great pics like those,once again top pics


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

wow amazing, I never understand how you make bugs model for you


----------



## Adam_P (Oct 15, 2013)

Cheers guys. I'm using a Canon 400D and the Canon 100mm macro and 430EX II flash. Hoping to upgrade my camera body when money will allow. I tend to stick it on manual and usually around f/8-f/11 and 1/100 - 1/200 shutter speed. The flash is really important as it freezes the subject, as camera movement is exaggerated at this kind of magnification. Natural light macro can look great, but you do need good light for that. Another very important thing for macro is to diffuse the light from the flash to soften the light, once I had got my diffusion sorted my photos significantly improved. 
Most important really though is just practice and patience!


----------

